# Consulate Questions



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

Going to the New York Consulate this Monday 6 March

Wife is applying for dual citizenship.

I will ask for clarifacation on what she can and acnnot bring back to the PI as far as avoiding the customs fees et al.

I will try to renew my 13A before i return in May to avoid the "pace" that is typical in the Manila office.

I will ask about the process of getting the USDA form approved for taking the dog with me in May.

Anyone have any questions they would like clarified by these folks?

Reba


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Just one thought here. The hot (summer) season starts here soon and the hottest months of the year are usually April thru July. My understanding is that the airlines pick and choose different months that they will not transport animals to the Philippines for reasons of the heat at transfer points as well as in Manila.
Be sure to contact your carrier in advance to be sure the animal will be accepted for transport on your flight date.

Jet Lag


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Jet Lag said:


> Just one thought here. The hot (summer) season starts here soon and the hottest months of the year are usually April thru July. My understanding is that the airlines pick and choose different months that they will not transport animals to the Philippines for reasons of the heat at transfer points as well as in Manila.
> Be sure to contact your carrier in advance to be sure the animal will be accepted for transport on your flight date.
> 
> Jet Lag


Yes I have been told the same thing by my vet.


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

Jet Lag said:


> Just one thought here. The hot (summer) season starts here soon and the hottest months of the year are usually April thru July. My understanding is that the airlines pick and choose different months that they will not transport animals to the Philippines for reasons of the heat at transfer points as well as in Manila.
> Be sure to contact your carrier in advance to be sure the animal will be accepted for transport on your flight date.
> 
> Jet Lag


Good thoughts

I was / am worried about that too I researched and most dog deaths happen on the ramp waiting for connecting flights.

I am flying from Boston to San Fransisco with the dog in the cabin with me. We will go to a hotel (pet friendly) and spend 10 hours there.

The next flight is Philippines airline direct to Manila. I will be on the same flight as the dog so hope there is little delay in reuniting with the dog in Manila. Paperwork is a pain but doable. Interesting part is that the "import" license is good for 2 months but the USDA form is only valid for 30 days

Reba


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

Jet Lag said:


> Just one thought here. The hot (summer) season starts here soon and the hottest months of the year are usually April thru July. My understanding is that the airlines pick and choose different months that they will not transport animals to the Philippines for reasons of the heat at transfer points as well as in Manila.
> Be sure to contact your carrier in advance to be sure the animal will be accepted for transport on your flight date.
> 
> Jet Lag


Have my ticket for me and the dog issued by Philippines Airlines.


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

Rebaqshratz said:


> Have my ticket for me and the dog issued by Philippines Airlines.


Just moved here with my dog last Aug. with all paperwork in order took a direct flight on Philippines airlines they were very accommodating. when we checked in at the airport everyone was wanting to pet and play with the dog. so after we checked in and they made sure all the paperwork was in order they let me stay with the dog until a half hour before flight. at that time I made sure she had water in her travel bowl gave her a pill from the vet to keep her calm in flight and turned her over. they told me the dog would probably be more comfortable on the flight then me. hahaha how hard would that be I'm flying couch.
upon arriving in manila and clearing thru customs to pick up are luggage I told them I had a dog on flight they told me to go to a door and tell them. went to the door told the lady I needed to pick up my dog. she went in and within a min. came out with the kennel and my dog sitting there staring at me still a little drowsy. went to a counter handed them my approved import permit paid 200 peso's and me my wife and fito was on are way over to terminal 3 to get a flight to legazpi. after a restroom break for fito and me. we purchased our tickets on Cebu pacific for are flight and 2000 peso's for the dog. fito cost around 500 more then are tickets . when landing in lagazpi being the only plane on the ramp we picked up the dog after walking down the stairs from the plane. picked up are luggage and headed to her new home.
bottom line paperwork in order it is no hassle.....


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*13a Renewal?*



Rebaqshratz said:


> Going to the New York Consulate this Monday 6 March
> 
> I will try to renew my 13A before i return in May to avoid the "pace" that is typical in the Manila office.
> 
> Reba


Rebaqshratz do you already have an approved 13a Visa if so and it's current and your Immigrant card is current then ... I'm confused could you give more information on your 13a Visa and is your Immigrant card still valid?  

If you're 13a Visa is valid you never need to renew this unless your Immigrant card has expired then for sure I'd check with the Philippine Consulate you may end up having to redo the whole process but you are stateside so not a big deal. The max fee per year of missed check ins is 2000 pesos per year so hopefully the Immigrant card is still valid, they are good for 5 years and then a renewal is done, but I'm curious if you can get any of this accomplished stateside I haven't hear that yet, when I got my 13a Visa the Philippine Consulate gave me a package to carry to the Manila PBI where I applied for my Immigrant card, it's not a one day process, they have you come back roughly 2 weeks later or longer to pick up the card, there are satellite offices all over the Philippines and some can handle the Immigrant card renewals so no need to travel to Manila if you live in another area.


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

M.C.A. said:


> Rebaqshratz do you already have an approved 13a Visa if so and it's current and your Immigrant card is current then ... I'm confused could you give more information on your 13a Visa and is your Immigrant card still valid?
> 
> If you're 13a Visa is valid you never need to renew this unless your Immigrant card has expired then for sure I'd check with the Philippine Consulate you may end up having to redo the whole process but you are stateside so not a big deal. The max fee per year of missed check ins is 2000 pesos per year so hopefully the Immigrant card is still valid, they are good for 5 years and then a renewal is done, but I'm curious if you can get any of this accomplished stateside I haven't hear that yet, when I got my 13a Visa the Philippine Consulate gave me a package to carry to the Manila PBI where I applied for my Immigrant card, it's not a one day process, they have you come back roughly 2 weeks later or longer to pick up the card, there are satellite offices all over the Philippines and some can handle the Immigrant card renewals so no need to travel to Manila if you live in another area.


M.C.A. I'm not for sure his 13A situation. but for you to Aguirre a 13A visa your wife has to have her Philippine citizenship since she is going to the consultant to get her dual citizenship. that tells me she became a U.S. citizen which would mean she gave up her Philippine citizenship which might had made is 13A visa invalid. so after she gets her dual citizenship he will be able to reacquire his 13A visa.
not sure just my thought......


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Rogdas said:


> Just moved here with my dog last Aug. with all paperwork in order took a direct flight on Philippines airlines they were very accommodating. when we checked in at the airport everyone was wanting to pet and play with the dog. so after we checked in and they made sure all the paperwork was in order they let me stay with the dog until a half hour before flight. at that time I made sure she had water in her travel bowl gave her a pill from the vet to keep her calm in flight and turned her over. they told me the dog would probably be more comfortable on the flight then me. hahaha how hard would that be I'm flying couch.
> upon arriving in manila and clearing thru customs to pick up are luggage I told them I had a dog on flight they told me to go to a door and tell them. went to the door told the lady I needed to pick up my dog. she went in and within a min. came out with the kennel and my dog sitting there staring at me still a little drowsy. went to a counter handed them my approved import permit paid 200 peso's and me my wife and fito was on are way over to terminal 3 to get a flight to legazpi. after a restroom break for fito and me. we purchased our tickets on Cebu pacific for are flight and 2000 peso's for the dog. fito cost around 500 more then are tickets . when landing in lagazpi being the only plane on the ramp we picked up the dog after walking down the stairs from the plane. picked up are luggage and headed to her new home.
> bottom line paperwork in order it is no hassle.....


That's very encouraging Rogdas. Hope your pooch settled into his new life fine. What breed is he?


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

hogrider said:


> That's very encouraging Rogdas. Hope your pooch settled into his new life fine. What breed is he?


She is a 14 year old Pomeranian Pekingese mix she has settled in just fine. she sleeps a lot being a older dog. she likes to go to bed at around 7 pm and usually doesn't get up till around 6 am. barks at me if I don't turn on the air for her when she gets in bed. but at least the room is nice and cool for me when I go to bed....
another thing I did for her flight was line the bottom of her kennel with pee pad. and the T-shirt I wore the day before are flight I put that in her kennel for comfort that way she has your scent with her.
my direct flight was from Vancouver to manila I drove there from Washington state.
also I recommend calling Philippine airlines in san Francisco a couple of days before your flight to remind them you will be traveling with your dog.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Rogdas said:


> She is a 14 year old Pomeranian Pekingese mix she has settled in just fine. she sleeps a lot being a older dog. she likes to go to bed at around 7 pm and usually doesn't get up till around 6 am. barks at me if I don't turn on the air for her when she gets in bed. but at least the room is nice and cool for me when I go to bed....
> another thing I did for her flight was line the bottom of her kennel with pee pad. and the T-shirt I wore the day before are flight I put that in her kennel for comfort that way she has your scent with her.
> my direct flight was from Vancouver to manila I drove there from Washington state.
> also I recommend calling Philippine airlines in san Francisco a couple of days before your flight to remind them you will be traveling with your dog.


Yes 14 yrs is a good age, but glad to hear that she handled the long flight well and has settled in OK. Good ideas about the pee pads and T Shirt. We are hoping to bring our cockatoo with us and we have been anxious about all the paperwork and stress for the bird. Our flight times are 11hr from Dubai to Cebu, about the same with PAL to Manila, both non stop.


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> Rebaqshratz do you already have an approved 13a Visa if so and it's current and your Immigrant card is current then ... I'm confused could you give more information on your 13a Visa and is your Immigrant card still valid?
> 
> If you're 13a Visa is valid you never need to renew this unless your Immigrant card has expired then for sure I'd check with the Philippine Consulate you may end up having to redo the whole process but you are stateside so not a big deal. The max fee per year of missed check ins is 2000 pesos per year so hopefully the Immigrant card is still valid, they are good for 5 years and then a renewal is done, but I'm curious if you can get any of this accomplished stateside I haven't hear that yet, when I got my 13a Visa the Philippine Consulate gave me a package to carry to the Manila PBI where I applied for my Immigrant card, it's not a one day process, they have you come back roughly 2 weeks later or longer to pick up the card, there are satellite offices all over the Philippines and some can handle the Immigrant card renewals so no need to travel to Manila if you live in another area.


My card is still valid. The NY Consulate wanted nothing to do with the back payments. They said take care of that when you are in Manila. I live in Cavite so Manila is the closest venue.


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

hogrider said:


> Yes 14 yrs is a good age, but glad to hear that she handled the long flight well and has settled in OK. Good ideas about the pee pads and T Shirt. We are hoping to bring our cockatoo with us and we have been anxious about all the paperwork and stress for the bird. Our flight times are 11hr from Dubai to Cebu, about the same with PAL to Manila, both non stop.


Great idea about making the call. I will do that.


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

Rogdas said:


> Just moved here with my dog last Aug. with all paperwork in order took a direct flight on Philippines airlines they were very accommodating. when we checked in at the airport everyone was wanting to pet and play with the dog. so after we checked in and they made sure all the paperwork was in order they let me stay with the dog until a half hour before flight. at that time I made sure she had water in her travel bowl gave her a pill from the vet to keep her calm in flight and turned her over. they told me the dog would probably be more comfortable on the flight then me. hahaha how hard would that be I'm flying couch.
> upon arriving in manila and clearing thru customs to pick up are luggage I told them I had a dog on flight they told me to go to a door and tell them. went to the door told the lady I needed to pick up my dog. she went in and within a min. came out with the kennel and my dog sitting there staring at me still a little drowsy. went to a counter handed them my approved import permit paid 200 peso's and me my wife and fito was on are way over to terminal 3 to get a flight to legazpi. after a restroom break for fito and me. we purchased our tickets on Cebu pacific for are flight and 2000 peso's for the dog. fito cost around 500 more then are tickets . when landing in lagazpi being the only plane on the ramp we picked up the dog after walking down the stairs from the plane. picked up are luggage and headed to her new home.
> bottom line paperwork in order it is no hassle.....


The only real hassle is having the 60 day valid import license but only 30 days for the USDA form. I have to send the USDA form in the mail (during this 30 day window) and wait for it to return stamped by USDA in Boston from Albany New York then drive to New York City to have the consulate "stamp" it. Oh well only need to do this one time to get "Skittles" over to the PI home forever more.


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

Rebaqshratz said:


> The only real hassle is having the 60 day valid import license but only 30 days for the USDA form. I have to send the USDA form in the mail (during this 30 day window) and wait for it to return stamped by USDA in Boston from Albany New York then drive to New York City to have the consulate "stamp" it. Oh well only need to do this one time to get "Skittles" over to the PI home forever more.


I don't understand why your getting a form stamped by the USDA? did you check with the consulate to see if you needed a stamped form from USDA? I know it is on some list of requirements but I ask the consulate in Chicago about it they said that is only required for livestock. 
they told me to just have the form from the BAI import clearance, her rabies vaccine certificate showing the vaccine was more the 30 days old, shot records verifying she had all other required shots, a letter of acclimation for airline travel from the vet. I took all that to the consulate in Chicago within 30 days of flight. they stamped the official health certificate and signed it and all was fine...


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

Rogdas said:


> I don't understand why your getting a form stamped by the USDA? did you check with the consulate to see if you needed a stamped form from USDA? I know it is on some list of requirements but I ask the consulate in Chicago about it they said that is only required for livestock.
> they told me to just have the form from the BAI import clearance, her rabies vaccine certificate showing the vaccine was more the 30 days old, shot records verifying she had all other required shots, a letter of acclimation for airline travel from the vet. I took all that to the consulate in Chicago within 30 days of flight. they stamped the official health certificate and signed it and all was fine...


That is what I was told. The USDA verifies that the Vet doing the paperwork is USDA approved. I am bringing everything to the Consulate for them to peruse and stamp whatever they feel like. I will have the historical records as well as the import, usda, shot records and the letter from the vet, Fingers crossed.


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

Rebaqshratz said:


> That is what I was told. The USDA verifies that the Vet doing the paperwork is USDA approved. I am bringing everything to the Consulate for them to peruse and stamp whatever they feel like. I will have the historical records as well as the import, usda, shot records and the letter from the vet, Fingers crossed.


you should have no problems. sounds like you have all your bases covered. 
just curious what breed of dog is it?


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

lane:


Rogdas said:


> you should have no problems. sounds like you have all your bases covered.
> just curious what breed of dog is it?


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

*Skittles*

Coton De Tulear


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

Skittles (on patrol looking for 18 wheelers!)


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

Rebaqshratz said:


> Skittles (on patrol looking for 18 wheelers!)


beautiful dog. Don't think he will need the sweater here...


----------

